# My best idea for a photo contest YET



## 4dogs3cats (Dec 21, 2007)

Ok guys, heres the new theme. I have a feeling a LOT of people are going to enter in this one, so I'm going to let this hang for a while until we get all the submissions. It's going to be a little different than our other ones. The theme is.....



Happiness Is.....

So basically, you can put the words right in the pic with like photobucket if you want. But just finish the sentence, Happiness is...

I am so excited about this one!

RULES:

You must have taken the picture.
One picture per member
Altering is only allowed to add words or if there is already a border on the pic
Have fun!


----------



## Mudra (Nov 1, 2007)

Last night, I told my DH the level of happiness I had when I was single and not worried about anything but my next outfit for the next day, and I'd be by myself inside the mall doing what I love best.. SHOPPING.. I said, the joy was incomparable to anything I had at that time. Walking inside the mall is like a dream. It was 100% sheer joy. When my money is JUST my money and JUST for myself. I'd buy anything I liked without having to look at the price tag.

But now, having my DH and the puppies has changed my life big time. I go to the mall, and when I see something I like, I'd look at it for a loooonnngg time, touch it, feel it, fold it and the put it back to where I found it and walk away from it. Now, when asked about what happiness means to me..

This is what I have in mind...










Walking my dogs at the dog park or even on regular walks, beat any happiness this world can offer me. =)


----------



## 4dogs3cats (Dec 21, 2007)

Thats really sweet Muda.

Just so you all know, I wont be reposting the pics for this one, Im just going to link the voting threads to this thread so you can read everyones happiness.

Around my parts, Happiness is....finally having your very own backyard


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

That was a great entry Mudra. It made me tear up a bit. 

Here's mine:

*"Happiness is...FREEDOM!"*


----------



## volleyballgk (Jan 15, 2008)

Happiness is.....Coming Home!


----------



## RenaRose (Mar 22, 2007)

Happiness is....your favorite toy!


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

Happines is....









running to give Mom kisses at the dog park!


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

Happiness is...










... SOCCER!!!


----------



## InverseLogic (Jun 1, 2008)




----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

A new baby brother.


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

Happiness is eviscerating your prey!


----------



## 4dogs3cats (Dec 21, 2007)

Inga..... is that an old picture or a new picture?


----------



## reverend_maynard (Aug 4, 2007)

A nap in the world's comfiest nap blanket...


----------



## Roscosmom (Nov 24, 2007)

Happiness is..
Catching.that.BALL!


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

4dogs3cats said:


> Inga..... is that an old picture or a new picture?


A few months, you didn't say it had to be brand new. IF you want I can put a different picture in.


----------



## heidiann (Feb 3, 2008)

Happiness is...rolling in the grass after a swim in the lake!!










I tried SO hard to find a picture of Onyx this time, but couldn't find one...maybe next time!


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

Happyness is... When you find a ball to sink your teeth into...


----------



## FriendsOfZoe (Aug 7, 2007)

Happiness is a lake, a ball, and a golden retriever.


----------



## 4dogs3cats (Dec 21, 2007)

Inga said:


> A few months, you didn't say it had to be brand new. IF you want I can put a different picture in.


Oh NO!!!! I thought you got a new puppy!!! Use whatever pic you want!!!


----------



## kongs mama (Oct 14, 2007)

Happiness is knowing he loves you right from the beginning


----------



## HuskyLuv (May 16, 2008)

Happiness is a never ending game of football!


----------



## harrise (Jan 9, 2008)

... the two minutes right before the walk.


----------



## Puppy_love_122 (Jul 20, 2007)

Can't really find a good one...but


----------



## dane&cockermom (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

*Happiness is....Being together*


----------



## JackiesZoo (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## InverseLogic (Jun 1, 2008)

Talk about some great entries in this thread so far.


----------



## RubesMom (May 1, 2007)

Happiness is...










Meanwhile, happiness is NOT>>>>>
Trying to figure out some of that crap on Photobucket.


----------



## LuvmyRotti (Oct 26, 2007)

_Happiness is _running freely with the wind in your hair..(ahem fur!)


----------



## Sunshyne (Feb 5, 2008)

Happiness is getting a puppy that you have been asking for for 2 years; instant love!


----------



## Ilovemypit (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## Dorkface<3 (Jun 3, 2008)

Happiness is....Napping in the car on the way home. With the cool breeze in your face...


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

Happiness is playing with your best friend...when he was your size!


----------



## duck_girl (Jun 12, 2008)

Happiness is...










Knowing your 

Significant 

To: RubesMom
What can't you figure out on photobucket?


----------



## Dog5 (Jan 13, 2008)

Happiness is being out of rescue and chillin' on my very own couch!!


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

Lots of winners in this thread, but what the heck.


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

A wet nosed puppy.


----------



## RubesMom (May 1, 2007)

I'm really confused about all these photo contests and the voting threads. Can someone please explain what the heck is going on? The voting threads are for which contest?


----------



## Crazy for Collies (Aug 26, 2007)

Happiness is....










Enjoying a drink while sitting in a nice cozy lawn chair, resting up after the exhausting day, while going camping with your family...


----------



## psychoclarinet (Jun 25, 2008)

*Happiness is...*








*being able to stick your nose in the grass and not care who's watching.*


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

psychoclarinet said:


> *Happiness is...*
> 
> *being able to stick your nose in the grass and not care who's watching.*


AWWWWW...cute puppy!


----------



## Rupert's Mom (Jan 31, 2008)

RubesMom said:


> I'm really confused about all these photo contests and the voting threads. Can someone please explain what the heck is going on? The voting threads are for which contest?


To Rubes mom, 4cats3dogs has done 4 photo contests so far; the first was “I had the time of my life” the second “best friends” the third “how did I get myself into this” and lastly (this thread) “happiness is…”. So right now she’s collecting everyone’s photos for “happiness is…” and then she’ll open a new thread with the poll at the top like you saw for “how did I get myself into this” and everyone can vote for the pictures then. Does that explain it?


----------



## drfong (May 24, 2006)

Late entry, Happiness is always having someone to pick your nose for you!


----------



## sillylilykitty (Mar 11, 2007)

Happiness is spending time with your best friend.


----------



## kongs mama (Oct 14, 2007)

Happiness is the smile om his face when you are around


----------

